# is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?



## devilhealer (Oct 25, 2010)

hey everyone,so i dont know anything about photography but me and my friend know this girl who acts fake and we wanted to know what you guys think about these two photos compare them and tell me if you think the second photo is either not her or edited somehow? because personally i dont think they look alike at all.

the girl on the left is the girl im talking about.

Imageshack - nellyg.jpg - Uploaded by kmenendez

and compare her with this picture.

Imageshack - getphoto.jpg - Uploaded by kmenendez

she just looks very masculine in her first pic and then the second pic she looks nothing like that. do you think somethings up with this? thanks especially since i dont know how to spot edited pictures.


----------



## peanut170 (Oct 25, 2010)

You win, congratulations.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 25, 2010)

I dont think they are edited... They are just different angles.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 25, 2010)

WTF? I wish everyone that made that face in a pic got punched square between the eyes. Its the most obnoxious thing.  Photoshopped? What in the world would be photoshopped? It probably looks different because its a completely garbage picture that makes me feel like I ate a couple qualudes for lunch.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 25, 2010)

Why don't you keep your high school dramatics to a minimum. Both of the photos are like 5 pixels on the longest edge, how are we supposed to know if it's shooped? 

And who really cares if this girl is "acting fake"? Maybe you are the "fake" one? Ever think about that, Fakey McFakepants.


----------



## Geaux (Oct 25, 2010)

erose86 said:


> devilhealer said:
> 
> 
> > Imageshack - nellyg.jpg - Uploaded by kmenendez
> ...


----------



## Overread (Oct 25, 2010)

Duckface:


----------



## Muusers (Oct 25, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 25, 2010)

holy shiit, im not sure i could care less.


----------



## Overread (Oct 25, 2010)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


Have you been taking lessons from Chiller!!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thats not a duckface....thats bitter beer face!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2010)

Courageous, putting up that shot of yourself...your fanclub (and by that I mean Schwettylens!) is gonna' be in shock!


----------



## reznap (Oct 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Courageous, putting up that shot of yourself...your fanclub (and by that I mean Schwettylens!) is gonna' be in shock!



I'm also in her fanclub fyi.


----------



## photographystudent (Oct 25, 2010)

So did someone send you these pics through a chatroom or something? Because they aren't even the same person, lol @ these pictures being posted on photography forum.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 25, 2010)

Fin.


----------



## kezsaj (Oct 25, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> Fin.


Gyrolips are much better than ducklips.


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 25, 2010)

kezsaj said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fin.
> ...



thats what she said


----------



## kezsaj (Oct 25, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> kezsaj said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...


ba dum, tsssss


Also


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 25, 2010)

erose86 said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fin.
> ...



dead cute lambs beat cows 

big picture obnoxiously quoted


----------



## reznap (Oct 25, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...



YEAR-OH's

Obnoxious quote x2

Em talks a lot


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 25, 2010)

kezsaj said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fin.
> ...





MattxMosh said:


> kezsaj said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...





kezsaj said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > kezsaj said:
> ...





MattxMosh said:


> erose86 said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...





reznap said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...





MattxMosh said:


> Fin.





erose86 said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > Fin.
> ...



i cant see over all these pictures


----------



## kezsaj (Oct 25, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> kezsaj said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...



Damn pictures, what are they doing on a photo forum?

You owe me money *****.


----------



## kezsaj (Oct 25, 2010)

erose86 said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...



MAYBE YOU DO NOT Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!Blah, blah, blah!  Yadda, yadda, yadda!

BUT YOU DO  Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah! Yadda, yadda, yadda! Blah, blah, blah!


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn I'm so turned on right now laying in my bed!


----------



## timlair (Oct 25, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> Damn I'm so turned on right now laying in my bed!


Seems like a +1 moment. so...+1...


----------



## blainestewart (Oct 25, 2010)

devilhealer said:


> hey everyone,so i dont know anything about photography but me and my friend know this girl who acts fake and we wanted to know what you guys think about these two photos compare them and tell me if you think the second photo is either not her or edited somehow? because personally i dont think they look alike at all.
> 
> the girl on the left is the girl im talking about.
> 
> ...


Well there are many possibilities .Either those two pics were taken by different cameras or as said before its just because of the angels taken from.According to me these two girls are the same .


----------



## Geaux (Oct 26, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> Fin.



out of focus.


----------



## mostly sunny (Oct 26, 2010)

I make that face.. I usually do it to pucker my lips up. 

Anyone need to see a picture??  LOL


----------



## ghpham (Oct 26, 2010)

mostly sunny said:


> I make that face.. I usually do it to pucker my lips up.
> 
> Anyone need to see a picture?? LOL


 
oooh...I feel hot! :mrgreen:


----------



## LCARSx32 (Oct 26, 2010)

timlair said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > Damn I'm so turned on right now laying in my bed!
> ...



Um... Mo, Tim either likes that you're turned on in your bed, he is also turned on in his bed, or he is also turned on and also in your bed...

Either way, I feel--awkward.



This thread is fun.  I love this place.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 26, 2010)

Ddamn this thread is getting hot and heavy! I also had a good night sleep last night 
Had the wife give me a PG13 massage before going to sleep.


----------



## Muusers (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Muusers said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



PFFRT, HAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAHA. Man, that's priceless.:lmao:


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 26, 2010)

Muusers said:


> PFFRT, HAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAHA. Man, that's priceless.:lmao:


 
I'd hit it  :salute:


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Oct 26, 2010)

WTF?


----------



## MrLogic (Oct 26, 2010)

You can almost smell the virgins in this thread. :thumbdown:


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 26, 2010)

reznap said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Courageous, putting up that shot of yourself...your fanclub (and by that I mean Schwettylens!) is gonna' be in shock!
> ...


 
She's in my fan club. What what!

P.S. So are Derrel and Neil S.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 26, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> You can almost smell the virgins in this thread. :thumbdown:


 
Virgins smell? I thought they were sterile.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> I'll be sure to let my husband know you said so :greenpbl:


 
Wait a SEC! Is that YOU?!?!? LOL!!!! I would NOT hit it! I repeat I WOULD NOT HIT IT!!!! :banghead:

LOL but no seriously though I didn't even know that was you!!! LOL!! Maybe that pic was posted before my time here? Although it looks nothing like your portfolio pic.


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
Ahh I been too busy reading books. I didn't really follow the whole thing. Just saw pix of girls w/ lips that's bout it. LOL Tunnel vision! :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2010)

I guess some people fail at reading? 
Or at trying to recover from poorly worded statements that might get them beaten up by some other peoples significant others? 



Also if Erose and VI have fanclubs then I want one too!!!!!!!


----------



## MattxMosh (Oct 26, 2010)

its okay overread i have a secret fan club for you, and its sexy


----------



## MohaimenK (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm so turned on by this thread! Forget reading post more pix erose!! 
You too VI!!


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> its okay overread i have a secret fan club for you, and its sexy





erose86 said:


> MattxMosh said:
> 
> 
> > its okay overread i have a secret fan club for you, and its sexy
> ...



Wait wait can I be in the sexy fanclub  too!


----------



## bigboi3 (Oct 26, 2010)

oh my stars.


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > MattxMosh said:
> ...



You sure? 
Only I've not noticed any lurkers lurking around me so I was worried that the fanclub was all running and stuff without me


----------



## darkchild (Oct 26, 2010)

can i also have a hot and sexy pg-13 fan club?


----------



## imstuner (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Muusers said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...


 
We have a winner LOL


----------



## Overread (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > erose86 said:
> ...



:shock::shock::shock::shock:

you mean you're all hiding in the bushes ready to :camera: me!!
I don't know if I like the idea of all those long telephotos lusting after me


----------



## imstuner (Oct 26, 2010)

erose86 said:


> imstuner said:
> 
> 
> > We have a winner LOL
> ...


 
You get this lame pic


----------



## reznap (Oct 26, 2010)

*is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?









*


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2010)

MattxMosh said:


> Fin.


You dirty, dirty little boy!! You will get spanked later!!


----------



## ababysean (Oct 26, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## timlair (Oct 26, 2010)

reznap said:


> *is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I'm creeped out. And Laughing hysterically! :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 27, 2010)

reznap said:


> *is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?
> 
> <snip>
> *



Totally shooped. I can tell because of the pixels, and having seen a few shoops in my day.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 27, 2010)

Overread said:


> I guess some people fail at reading?
> Or at trying to recover from poorly worded statements that might get them beaten up by some other peoples significant others?
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're in my fan club too.



MohaimenK said:


> I'm so turned on by this thread! Forget reading post more pix erose!!
> You too VI!!


 
Here come the tasteless nudes!


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Virgil Idiot, I'm not erect. JEEZE.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 27, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Thanks Virgil Idiot, I'm not erect. JEEZE.


 
Virgil? WTF?


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 27, 2010)

Hold on, my mind just got blown. Brb.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 27, 2010)

reznap said:


> *is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
very creepy.
and i count not 1, not 2, but 3 odd looking buttholes in this edit.
i think i need therapy.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 27, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > *is this girls picture photoshopped or not? fake or not?*
> ...


 
AHAHAHAHa. What's up butt face? :mrgreen:


----------



## vtf (Oct 27, 2010)

Im hungry





My apologies to MattxMosh. Did not realize your photo is not editedable, I thought  I had checked that. If you wish for me to remove and or spank myself let me know. I will ablidge.


----------



## o hey tyler (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread is going to reach critical mass (of WIN)


----------



## Bram (Oct 27, 2010)

But you have to amdit this thread is greatly ammusing. I'm just at work and I had to take a look inside lol. I love this place.


----------



## vtf (Oct 27, 2010)

Thinking back, I cant remember my motive. I know it was meant to be light hearted. I guess just go with it.


----------



## Arch (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn spammers... why can't any of you use your photography skills to tell the OP if two blurry shots are the same person... or if she is fake... amatures!!

I could answer the question but i choose not to. You may continue with the duckface spam until a) this thread gets either deleted or locked by another mod, or b) you lot get bored..... im gonna say (b) isn't looking like the most likey outcome.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 27, 2010)

Just wait until I get home and have PS and my Wacom infront of me. This is going to top the Eight Legged ***** Monster any day of the week.


----------



## Bram (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh boy am I ever excited!


----------

